# come meet Sheena this Sat. in Avon, CT



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

everyone should come out to meet Sheena this Saturday at Best Friends in Avon, CT. we'll be there from 10-3.

Petfinder PetNotes


*Sheena #2*
*Dog*

 E-mailhttp://javascript<b></b>:void(windo...=100,screenx=200,screeny=100,scrollbars=no'))​

this pet
 Printer
Friendly​​

Magnify Photo ​ 
  ​ 


*Labs4rescue*
Killingworth, CT​ 
[email protected]​ 

Yellow Labrador Retriever Size: Large​
Age: Young​
Gender: Female​
ID: 20070502​*Notes:* My name is Sheena and I am a beautiful one year old purebred yellow lab weighing in at 53 lbs. I am as sweet as sugar, really low key and very friendly. I am ready to settle in, unpack my collar and be part of a family. I just love doing all the things families do...go on walks, play outside, ride in the car. I should tell you that I am wonderful with kids and other dogs. If you are looking for a well mannered, pretty yellow girl to be part of your family forever , to pet and play with and who will love you unequivocally please email Ann. I am micro chipped. *Sheena is being fostered in Connecticut.* 
​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's pretty. I should come down and meet her. I still want a yellow and now that I have _Vanilla_ (previously Lenore-BF) and see how Jack and Biscuit have really welcomed her into their mist, I would like to add a small yellow female...I could name her _Blackie_-LOL...the kids want to keep the name _Vanilla_ (black lab) for Lenore so I guess _Vanilla_ she will be.

Did you see the pretty little golden retriever on Labs4Rescue (it says that she is lab/golden mix but she looks like a full golden to me)? Her name is Emma and she is in Louisiana right now but is having treatments for heartworm and can't come north yet.

EMMA---- Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sheena is such a pretty girl. I hope she is able to find a forever home soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Weave your magic, Patty!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm trying to - i want to keep my 100% adopted record!

i may have trouble bringing this one back to the kennel...


and Emma is just fantasic looking. i bet she gets scooped up quickly!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hear you...she looks a little familiar...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I hear you...she looks a little familiar...


doesn't she?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just a reminder - come see us tomorrow!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Do you know which dogs will be there? What do they do at an event like that? Do the adopters have to be pre-approved? How many dogs do they bring? Sorry for all of the questions...I have my eye on a few of the yellow female labs but I think I would be pushing my luck to get another dog right now, even though I am amazed to see Hershey, Jack, Biscuit and Vanilla interact with each other.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wish it werent'tsuch a fur piece I would love to meet her. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Do you know which dogs will be there? What do they do at an event like that? Do the adopters have to be pre-approved? How many dogs do they bring? Sorry for all of the questions...I have my eye on a few of the yellow female labs but I think I would be pushing my luck to get another dog right now, even though I am amazed to see Hershey, Jack, Biscuit and Vanilla interact with each other.


ok - just got back home.

there was originally supposed to be 10-12 dogs there, but they couldn't bring alot of them b/c they were all exposed to kennel cough at the kennel they were at in Canton. so, there were 5 or 6 labs for us.

no one is allowed to take dogs home from the event, pre-approved or not. the events are just meant to be meet & greets.

Sheena was interesting. she wasn't really interested in people, only other dogs. but, she didn't like all the other dogs! :bowl: 

but, i got to meet Lisa and some other nice folks at Sunshine Rescue!


----------

